# dbus-daemon: Would reject message ...



## Erratus (Jun 28, 2009)

In my /var/log/messages can repeatedly found:


```
Would reject message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", 
sender=":1.4" (uid=1001 pid=1002 comm="kded4 ") 
interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable" 
member="Introspect" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 
destination="org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit" 
(uid=0 pid=822 comm="/usr/local/sbin/console-kit-daemon "))
```

and in /var/log/auth.log almost identical:


```
Would reject message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", 
sender=":1.4" (uid=1001 pid=1002 comm="kded4 ") 
interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable" 
member="Introspect" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 
destination="org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit" 
(uid=0 pid=822 comm="/usr/local/sbin/console-kit-daemon "))
```

What does this mean and is this something to worry about?


----------



## cloudsv (Aug 17, 2009)

need add in 

```
<allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable" />
    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit" />
```


----------



## cloudsv (Aug 17, 2009)

add in /usr/local/etc/dbus-1/system.d/ConsoleKit.conf


----------

